# Gear Shift Indicator



## honibugs (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking to see if anyone else has had this problem and can answer my question before I take it to the my local dealership:

2012 Chevrolet Cruze
52,000 miles

When I shift the gear shift indicator from park to drive or drive to park it makes a light grinding/vibration noise.

My question is do you think this would be covered under the power train warranty, as my vehicle has less than 100,000 miles on it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Remote shifter is not covered under powertrain.

Rob


----------

